
Dynamodb-lambda-autoscale - tmitchel2
https://github.com/channl/dynamodb-lambda-autoscale
======
dexterdog
Set the Memory to the highest value to give the best performance?

That doesn't seem like good advice on Lambda. A 128MB container should work
fine.

~~~
tmitchel2
True. A 128MB works absolutely fine, it actually only consumes about 50MB
peak. However, in lambda the memory is linked to the processing power and the
speed increase offsets the additional charges by being that much quicker. I
was surprised myself and really I should put some quick stats in there to
backup my recommendation.

~~~
dexterdog
Really? I run a lambda dynamo scaler that I wrote on a 128MB container and it
rarely runs more than 300ms. Anything less that 100ms is a wash with the way
they bill so a 2GB container would be 5x more expensive if it managed to stay
under 100ms.

